# Reading PH color chart



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The color differences can be subtle, no doubt there. You can add a couple more drops to help the color become a bit more intense, no harm done there. I find holding it at finger's width away from the white card in my brightest lit room to help the most.

The majority of pH test kits use the same chemical, but you could purchase a pH test probe, digital readouts are easy  ...just need to keep it calibrated.


----------

